# Nimbuzz et Facebook



## Arnus (10 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Voilà j'ai un problème, depuis que j'ai Jailbreaké mon iPod Touch, que j'ai réinstallé Nimbuzz, mon compte facebook ne marche plus,

J'ai un message comme quoi il faut que je tape ma date de naissance pour s'assurer que c'est bien mon compte Facebook. Je le fais dans le format demandé (dd/mm/yyyy) et ensuite j'obtiens le message : "Assurez vous que vous avez bien entré votre Pseudo/Mot de passe" Pourtant j'ai bien vérifié que c'était les bons !!!

Je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## meilingibookg3 (25 Octobre 2009)

Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème iPhone et iPod jailbreakés ou pas... (pour ma part, seul l'iPhone est jailbreaké, pour le moment car je vais revenir au monde certes terne mais classique)... Il est possible qu'il s'agisse d'un bogue créé par le jailbreak (j'ai moi-même un bogue avec l'Apple Store qui me demande sans arrêt d'entrer mon mot de passe même s'il est bon d'où le retour bientôt au monde classique) dans ce cas: 1) réinstallez facebook et nimbuzz. d'abord supprimez le de l'iPod Touch, puis installez-les depuis apple store de l'iPod touch, si toutefois le bogue continue, supprimez-les et faites une installation via votre ordinateur.
2) sinon, c'est le jailbreak qui cause un bogue, et là, il faudrait restaurer et réinstaller le firmware...


----------

